# my first pics



## irishginger (Jul 22, 2009)

dunno if its working or u can see my pics but if so i'm looking for completely honest critque, all comments and advice welcome, only back at the gym about six months, cant get pics uploaded, try using these links

Imageshack - sdc10001v - Uploaded by thomasod

Imageshack - sdc10007a - Uploaded by thomasod

Imageshack - sdc10005z - Uploaded by thomasod


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

you have a good base just keep building on it m8


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Actually I do agree with FATBOY.

You got potential there matey!


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Agree with both, but you need to sort out your posture, especially in first photo. You slouch your shoulders forward which makes your chest look smaller and "rounds" your traps and delts. Really good base to work on


----------



## irishginger (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks for the compliments guys, the first picture is just me completely relaxed. i'm 5"8 and 14st any opinions on a weight target i should aim for?


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

I wouldnt set target so early, other than, either:

A. I want to get stronger and put down some lean muscle (thus getting heavier in the process)

B. I want to carry on lifting weights, but I mainly want to lower my bf% so I'l do regular cardio. (potentially getting lighter)

Personally I think you should just hit the weights, and look to add lean muscle to your frame and get some tone going on, I dont think you need to lose any fat.


----------



## irishginger (Jul 22, 2009)

cheers, just hard to keep hitting the gym without having anything to actually aim for, trying to keep the enthusiasm up lol


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

irishginger said:


> cheers, just hard to keep hitting the gym without having anything to actually aim for, trying to keep the enthusiasm up lol


 i would disagree with this i think in bodybuilding you constantly need goals and targets.

it maybe to add 50lb to your squat, drop your body fat or improve a body part , you need to formulate some form of plan if you want to achive a decent physiqe.write it down keep a journal this makes it real .

you wouldnt go on a long journy without a map and bodybuilding is just that a long journy

fb


----------



## irishginger (Jul 22, 2009)

thats what i said, i would like to have a goal or target to aim for rather than just training for the sake of it!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nowt wrong with being strawberry blonde i always thinks it makes us dudes look a little god like lol

i`d keep doing what youre doing but keep the bulk lean..

arms look big in the double bi pose


----------



## irishginger (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks, i wudnt say i was strawberry blonde, more carrot top orange lol. i think my arms and legs need alot of work at the minute


----------



## cozzy69 (Jul 5, 2009)

pics lookin good, work legs, hard reps, btw im african sunset!!!!!, nd from scotland, woodnt say ur carrot top


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Loooking very good bud.

Bulk up now =)

~Best of luck


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

irishginger said:


> thats what i said, i would like to have a goal or target to aim for rather than just training for the sake of it!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Your a wide bugger mate with high lats, take a look at Dennis Wolf I think he had your type of phsique at the beggining.

Also as others said if your gonna be a bodybuilder start learning how to perform tha mandatory poses now.

If your taining arms hit arm shots etc.

Its easy being a powerhead we just write down weights in our logs and add another disk, you physique guys have a whole harder sport.

Good foundation, keep at it!


----------



## irishginger (Jul 22, 2009)

cheers blutos, i'l take that as a major compliment!need alot of bulk now before i start trying to tone it


----------

